
Marriot discloses 500M guests data breach - jacquesm
https://www.washingtonpost.com/business/2018/11/30/marriott-discloses-massive-data-breach-impacting-million-guests/
======
tptacek
This is a pretty funny followup to yesterday's thread about how bad
Starwood/Marriott got after the merger.

~~~
jacquesm
At least Yahoo! still holds the record for the number of affected users.

